# Late build 04 250 leaf pack help



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok so its that time to replace the leaf springs on my truck, its a late build 04 f250 diesel. I have been talking to my mechanic and the dealer and no one can tell me what is the highest rated spring I can put in the front of this truck. Does any one know, I want the highest rating, and don't care about the ride quality. Please help


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I know for the standard 250/350s, it was an X code spring rated at 6000 lbs. I have heard of people running higher rated springs off of an F450+ but it really depends on what you kind of plow you are running. 6k will do fine in 90% of all applications until you start getting into 900+ lbs. 

What cab config / plow make-model-size are we talking about running on your 04.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks for the quick reply, its a crew cab 6 3/4 bed 8 1/2 pro plus


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, according to Western and Ford, you're not supposed to have that big of a blade on that truck but sh*t happens. 

I would suggest maybe looking into the 450, 550 springs with the weight of that cab plus the diesel, but it may give your front end some lift on it. Also, be advised your FGAWR is capped at 5200 until 05, and you should have a Dana 60 on there. The 450/550 springs are rated at 7k I believe, but don't hold me to that.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

would increasing the carrying load screw up anything on my front end, also if I do get something off a 450 or 550 would they be direct fit or do I need to modify any thing


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

fireboy6413;1081877 said:


> would increasing the carrying load screw up anything on my front end, also if I do get something off a 450 or 550 would they be direct fit or do I need to modify any thing


Springs would be a direct fit, but you might get a lift of 1-2 inches approx. Now you could always throw a 6 in. block on the rear springs from an F-350 and call it a day, but I don't know. Would have to see how the truck sits.

As far as screwing up your front end, your already doing plenty of that with a 830 lb. plow on a front end that should not be carrying that much weight, but if anything, the new springs might help some because your suspension will not sag fully loaded, which means less wear and tear and also better handling.

In an ideal situation with flowing money, your best bet would be to sell that truck if you are dead set on a CC with a diesel and buy a later model that is coil sprung. Those can handle all the weight and you can still be within legal limits. Does not make much sense though as a coil spring is supposed to be weaker than a leaf but it's all progress I guess.

If you put bigger springs on it, don't get any funny ideas about putting a bigger plow on there. If anything, downsize or keep what you got.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1081890 said:


> Springs would be a direct fit, but you might get a lift of 1-2 inches approx. Now you could always throw a 6 in. block on the rear springs from an F-350 and call it a day, but I don't know. Would have to see how the truck sits.
> 
> As far as screwing up your front end, your already doing plenty of that with a 830 lb. plow on a front end that should not be carrying that much weight, but if anything, the new springs might help some because your suspension will not sag fully loaded, which means less wear and tear and also better handling.
> 
> ...


An 8'6" is only 30lbs more than an 8'. As long as you dont leave the plow hooked up to the truck all winter I wouldnt worry... I plan on running an 810 on a f250 w/o plow prep.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh im deff not geting a bigger plow, it sags real bad now since the springs are shot, im gonna call the dealer in the morning and get some prices, and idea what code 450/550 springs I should be asking about


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

fireboy6413;1082217 said:


> Oh im deff not geting a bigger plow, it sags real bad now since the springs are shot, im gonna call the dealer in the morning and get some prices, and idea what code 450/550 springs I should be asking about


No clue. Google 2004 Ford Super Duty Body Builder's Guide.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

WilliamOak;1082207 said:


> An 8'6" is only 30lbs more than an 8'. As long as you dont leave the plow hooked up to the truck all winter I wouldnt worry... I plan on running an 810 on a f250 w/o plow prep.


Great, your also insane. A crew cab with a diesel was recommended to not have a plow on it at all. Running a 924 lb. plow plus undercarriage is madness, especially without a 6k spring. Hope you don't hit anybody with that thing or else the cops will have some real fun with you.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1082244 said:


> Great, your also insane. A crew cab with a diesel was recommended to not have a plow on it at all. Running a 924 lb. plow plus undercarriage is madness, especially without a 6k spring. Hope you don't hit anybody with that thing or else the cops will have some real fun with you.


Axle is the same on plow prepped or non plow prepped trucks. IF I'm wrong on that please correct me. To be honest you could, and I know of guys who have run 9' blades on 1/2 tons with no more ill affects on the truck than a 7'6" blade.

And I didnt say I wasnt gonna beef up the front end, If they werent reccommended to have a plow on them, then explain to me why they offered plow prep on cc diesel trucks?

Not trying to step on feet here, but to limit yourself to what western reccomends on a truck then any one with a diesel would be running 7'6" blades..


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

WilliamOak;1082251 said:


> Axle is the same on plow prepped or non plow prepped trucks. IF I'm wrong on that please correct me. To be honest you could, and I know of guys who have run 9' blades on 1/2 tons with no more ill affects on the truck than a 7'6" blade.
> 
> And I didnt say I wasnt gonna beef up the front end, If they werent reccommended to have a plow on them, then explain to me why they offered plow prep on cc diesel trucks?
> 
> Not trying to step on feet here, but to limit yourself to what western reccomends on a truck then any one with a diesel would be running 7'6" blades..


I have no clue why they offered a SPP pack on a CC/D. Go on to Boss's website and put that in. They won't let you choose a blade. Same with Western, they only recommend 7 Sixers. Go for it if you want, but you WILL be over the legal limit for the FGAWR for that truck. If that's fine with you, have at it, but I personally won't run a truck over the limit.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh boy here we go, guys I don't care who has what or what should have what, just trying to beef up my front end that's all. what doesn't cause an argument on this damn site


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

fireboy6413;1082361 said:


> Oh boy here we go, guys I don't care who has what or what should have what, just trying to beef up my front end that's all. what doesn't cause an argument on this damn site


all colin was saying is that there is no difference between the axles on a plow preped diesiel vs a non preped diesiel. the only thing difference was the spring and that what you asked if you could get different springs and they answered your question, yes.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

fireboy6413;1082361 said:


> Oh boy here we go, guys I don't care who has what or what should have what, just trying to beef up my front end that's all. what doesn't cause an argument on this damn site


Relax man, it's just friendly discourse. Anything else you were looking for while you are here?


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

No thanks for the info that you gave


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Not sure if its been mentioned but X-Code springs right from ford seem to be the option went to by a few that I know. under $200 for one side and they'll give you a bit of lift and hold the plow much much much better.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Pinky Demon;1082244 said:


> Great, your also insane. A crew cab with a diesel was recommended to not have a plow on it at all. Running a 924 lb. plow plus undercarriage is madness, especially without a 6k spring. Hope you don't hit anybody with that thing or else the cops will have some real fun with you.


Maybe they rapped your a$$ in ohio...Not here buddy, I would know my other truck was Totaled 2yrs ago...(2500HD) with 4k lbs of salt in the bed and my 875Lb plow on the truck. Both the tow truck driver and officer gave me compliments on the truck.

Or maybe its just a Ford thing??


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

02DURAMAX;1083834 said:


> Maybe they rapped your a$$ in ohio...Not here buddy, I would know my other truck was Totaled 2yrs ago...(2500HD) with 4k lbs of salt in the bed and my 875Lb plow on the truck. Both the tow truck driver and officer gave me compliments on the truck.
> 
> Or maybe its just a Ford thing??


Were you at fault? Did you kill somebody?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Pinky Demon;1084364 said:


> Were you at fault? Did you kill somebody?


Nope.........


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Go to the Dealer and order these 2C3Z 5310 AF This is the X code spring with the 6k spring rate. According to This online Ford parts source they are $184 each. This will raise the front end somewhere between 1/2 inch and 1 1/2 inches depending on what springs are on the truck now and thier condition.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

02DURAMAX;1084394 said:


> Nope.........


Go hit and injure/kill somebody with an overweight truck. See what happens. I dare you.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Pinky Demon;1084810 said:


> Go hit and injure/kill somebody with an overweight truck. See what happens. I dare you.


Uncle did a few yrs back....Guy got in the way and T-Boned him.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

02DURAMAX;1084896 said:


> Uncle did a few yrs back....Guy got in the way and T-Boned him.


Eeek.  That wasn't pretty I bet.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Leaf X codes from Ford are 6000#, part number 2c3z-5310-af, Ubolts f81z-5705-za, Nuts n805480-s426


----------

